# How to calc ft-lbs energy from grammes mass and ft/sec speed?



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Nothing to add! 

Mike


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

http://www.1728.org/energy.htm

Thats the calculator I use.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

The formula is simple. You just have to convert grammes to grains (plenty of converters online).

V(fps)squared X Wt(grains) / 450240

So an 80 grain projectile at 220 fps would be: 220 x 220 x 80 / 450240 = 8.59 fpe


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

Now I wish I had these kind of brains!!!


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Island made said:


> http://www.1728.org/energy.htm
> 
> Thats the calculator I use.


Thanks, very nice, I shall use it.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

StringSlap said:


> The formula is simple. You just have to convert grammes to grains (plenty of converters online).
> 
> V(fps)squared X Wt(grains) / 450240
> 
> So an 80 grain projectile at 220 fps would be: 220 x 220 x 80 / 450240 = 8.59 fpe


Thanks, I'll convert your formula for grammes, from grains, as my mass data are always in grammes.

Mike


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

mike160304 said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > The formula is simple. You just have to convert grammes to grains (plenty of converters online).
> ...


This should make it easy for you... 1 gram = 15.4324 grains


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

StringSlap said:


> mike160304 said:
> 
> 
> > StringSlap said:
> ...


Thank you, yes i did know that bit, because I used to struggle with the venerable "Grains" scene when I was shooting black powder replica revolvers, and reloading cartridges for a 44 magnum Ruger Super Blackhawk . . .


----------

